# Wood rack project



## gac17 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just thought I'd share my project for the weekend. Being on a small suburban lot I needed to maximize the capacity and aesthetics of my wood storage. This is my first shot at building a good rack. It should work out to hold a little over a cord and a quarter. My goal is to put another 2 or 3 around the garage, maybe make one a larger to accommodate 3rd row. It's got a clear poly carbonate roof to let the sun shine on the wood all day long.

Anyone have any ideas to improve the design the next time around?


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 23, 2013)

I would put 2 vertical 2 x's on the ends to make it easier to stack the 2 rows. Also, running the ribs on the roof material horizontally instead of vertically, may not works so well.  When you get it full, you may find you need some diagonal bracing as well.


----------



## gac17 (Mar 23, 2013)

All great ideas, next time its not loaded I will add 2xs to the end, should indeed make it easier. The plan is to add bracing as needed.

I completely agree about the roof, though the material is difficult to cut and quite expensive, figured I'd give it a shot the easy way first. I may try to prop up one side if precipitation o it becomes an issue.

Thanks Chief!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 23, 2013)

gac that rigid plastic is strong but consistent weight can weigh it down and eventually crack it. I would add at least 2 more supports and re- spread them just to be safe. I have had a couple friends here in Michigan have that problem on there porches after only one or two years. Also a beer holder on the end is always good....


Pete


----------



## geoff1969 (Mar 23, 2013)

gac 17      = looks good nice little storage as others have said maybe add a couple more side boards to stop the wood from coming out , if the roof does hold water just prop one end up an inch or 2 to give it run off , also to cut that poly roofing stuff ive cut heaps of it in the past and best way ive found  was a trick from an old timer , he told me to use a pair of long bladed pruning shears = he was right cuts excellent and straight .. cheers


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 23, 2013)

The roof on my rack/shed is run horizontally as well and it has worked fine. On a slope water will run no matter what. Looks like it's working good for you! Definitely add some horizontal roof supports and posts on the sides for easier stacking and you'll be good to go


----------



## Redlegs (Mar 23, 2013)

That's a great start.    +1 vote for diagonal bracing and for running the ribs/ridges on the roofing the other way. 

After that just add the beer holder, then follow this link and go for perfection...
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_63uoe9l5ko_b

Real good looking rack.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 24, 2013)

What's the issue with running the ribs horizontally? The angle looks steep enough that it won't affect water flow


----------

